# Before and After DP/DR Updated 10/04/2005



## MrMortgage (Aug 26, 2005)

These are before. You can notice the carefree and confident human  Take with a good digital camera.



















These pics are after. You can notice the weight gain and sadness  plus these pics were taken with a camera phone since I don't have my digital camera anymore.



















Another updated picture! 10/4/2005










As an update! I'm cured of DP/DR! Thank you Jesus for curing me of this hell like mental disorder. Thank you Jesus!

These were taken on 09/26/05


----------

